# Perdido Bay water depth question



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Does anybody know the deepest water (or average depth near the center) of Perdido Bay south of the 98 bridge? I can't find a map with the soundings anywhere online yet.

Thanks!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Check on any chart for mean high water depths. NOAA. BSB charts are all free to download and use.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Zoom all the way in on Perdido Bay and Voila! :thumbsup:


http://earthnc.com/online-nautical-charts


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't know exactly but if I remember right it's about 8-12 ft.


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

Dynamic said:


> I don't know exactly but if I remember right it's about 8-12 ft.


 
yep :thumbsup:


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

http://mapserver.mytopo.com/homepag....mytopo.com/homepage/index.cfm&latlontype=DMS


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank ya'll very much, got all the info I needed. Great maps!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Here are some pics from my navionics app on my phone.


----------

